# Bunny Hops



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Mad props go out to the riders who can pop over the barriers... pretty cool. I am not sure if there is that much benefit... I would assume there is or else people would not do it... but it looks cool especially when it is caught in a still photo...

Just found this one.
https://www.paulweiss.bz/northfield_cx_05/a-b_men/images/DSCN2093.jpg


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

The bunnyhop master and probably the best all-around cyclist in the world Sven Nys.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*saves time and speed*

I've watched hoppers get nice gaps from the technique. some of the smart ones save it for the bell lap.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> The bunnyhop master and probably the best all-around cyclist in the world Sven Nys.


His shoulder looks like he missed one. - TF


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> His shoulder looks like he missed one. - TF


I think he actually got pushed into a tree.


----------



## Nicros (Sep 13, 2005)

*Bunnyhops*

How tall are the barriers?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Nicros said:


> How tall are the barriers?



40 cm


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

it looks tough to do... I have never tried it. getting over the 2 barriers is probably real tough as well. Big commitment. I have never seen anyone do one in person... maybe this year.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

I want to build a practice barrier and learn how to hop on my cross bike this year. I came across this excellent article full of advice from Ben Jacques-Maynes. Check it out if you haven't already:
http://www.ncnca.org/cyclocross/2004/docs/Hopping.htm

And here are some action pics:
http://www.abbiorca.com/bike/cross/special/bunnyhop/index.html

Here's a photo I took of MAC rider Mike Yozell getting big air at the Highland Park CX race back when it was a small grassroots race not UCI:
http://www.geocities.com/dyg2001/hpcross2002.html

Anybody have CX bunnyhopping tips to share?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

check this out:
http://www.chrismilliman.com/hillshots/?p=248

the all powerful, jpows, showing how its done.

great shot Chris Milliman!!


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

jeremyb said:


> 40 cm


I don't think I will be trying it soon after I saw that pic on your blog where someone's Rock Lobster downtube folded up, after attempting a bunnyhop. Must have been some really thin tubing.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah Svend is good*

but in all honesty I have a teammate who is better (but not faster). I've never seen Mr Niis hop something this big


----------



## ojingoh (Jul 13, 2006)

yea nys has good bike handling skills. he got his start in trials bikes.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Single barriers are actually pretty easy. Get the front end over and then pop the back. It's the doubles that take a whole bunch of skill and split second timing. In most cases, with doubles, the risk outweighs the reward and a good dismounted rider can maintain an equal pace vs slo-hop-set-hop-go.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2006/09/video-dismounts-remounts-and.html

posted these on here last year, but i still think theyre pretty cool to see. 

If you look in one of them, when the two guys are right next to each other, you'll see the bunnyhopper doesnt gain anything on Rich whom flies through those barriers on his feet.

pretty awesome.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*good move*

i think the reason he didn't gain anything is because the guy dismounting did exactly what you are supposed to do in that situation. Get in front of the guy hopping them and mess up his approach a little bit. Good tactical move and one we should all keep in mind?


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

FWIW - the guy bunny hopping is on a mtb with flat bars. To me it's a lot easier to hop with mtb bars than drops as your hands are further apart and you usually have a better grip --- better control.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

p lo said:


> i think the reason he didn't gain anything is because the guy dismounting did exactly what you are supposed to do in that situation. Get in front of the guy hopping them and mess up his approach a little bit. Good tactical move and one we should all keep in mind?


I'm pretty sure it's grounds for DQ. The one on the bike always has the right-of-way. - TF


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

There are no "right of way" rules w/ the barriers, and even if there were, it would not be difficult to make it look like you were not intentionally blocking. Simply by carving a subtle right/left/right slight s-turn approach as you roll up to the barriers can help you claim your space and prevent someone from attempting to pass. A rider is not going to feel comfortable barrelling into a barrier w/ the intent on bunny hopping if there is a slightly sporadic runner ahead. Too much risk for failure that further negates any advantage bunny hopping might have.

I agree w/ the poster above that the hopping technique rarely gives a rider an advantage. I think the only advantage gained is if that particular racer is unable to keep up w/ a quick and efficient running dismount/remount. If the barriers are the proper height, and spacing, it shouldn't ever be a significant advantage to hop. It is my opinion that the riders who choose to bunny hop do so purely for the "check me out, look what I can do, wow factor" or else because they are not able to run or dismount quickly or efficiently. Cross tecnique is all about "what works fastest for ME with the least amount of effort". That can differ greatly between riders and there is never only one "right" way to go about things. What works for me may or may not work for you.

That said, I sure wish I could hop a 40cm barrier, let alone two in a row! It looks cool! But even if I could, I am certain that I would never be able to approach a barrier with as much speed on the bike as I can on foot.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

CDB said:


> There are no "right of way" rules w/ the barriers, and even if there were, it would not be difficult to make it look like you were not intentionally blocking. Simply by carving a subtle right/left/right slight s-turn approach as you roll up to the barriers can help you claim your space and prevent someone from attempting to pass. A rider is not going to feel comfortable barrelling into a barrier w/ the intent on bunny hopping if there is a slightly sporadic runner ahead. Too much risk for failure that further negates any advantage bunny hopping might have.
> 
> I agree w/ the poster above that the hopping technique rarely gives a rider an advantage. I think the only advantage gained is if that particular racer is unable to keep up w/ a quick and efficient running dismount/remount. If the barriers are the proper height, and spacing, it shouldn't ever be a significant advantage to hop. It is my opinion that the riders who choose to bunny hop do so purely for the "check me out, look what I can do, wow factor" or else because they are not able to run or dismount quickly or efficiently. Cross tecnique is all about "what works fastest for ME with the least amount of effort". That can differ greatly between riders and there is never only one "right" way to go about things. What works for me may or may not work for you.
> 
> That said, I sure wish I could hop a 40cm barrier, let alone two in a row! It looks cool! But even if I could, I am certain that I would never be able to approach a barrier with as much speed on the bike as I can on foot.


well said:thumbsup:


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry if I have already bored people with these, not much racing at this point in the year. I get a kick out of the bewildered look on my face in the first where I realize bunnyhopping a barrier 100m from the finish might be a problem for me who doesn't have that skill, sort of a fly in the ointment. In retrospect, in both cases the bunnyhopper did not realize a benefit, in fact the guy crashed on the last lap and lost a few places.


----------



## pitcrew (Mar 2, 2004)

*just another picture*

double barrier action for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Check out the hopping in this video. About 3/4 through is a cool scene of Craig & Gully, Craig hopping & Gully running. Not much of a difference in speed but in that particular set of barriers, remounting can sometimes be tricky since you are going into a 90 deg uphill left hand corner (also transitioning to pavement) & its hard to find the pedals quickly. Definitely an advantage to already be clipped in & accelerating. 

http://www.mtbzone.com/video/starcrossed03.html

DP


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

As a hack crosser I am far from hopping the smallest of barriers, but I have observed that it seems like hopping only comes in to play when "good hoppers" are off the front (attacking) with plenty of room on approach and re-entery. In the video of star-crossed, Muscles (Craig) hops while leading Gully. Gully can obviously hop that section but _chooses_ not to when right on Adam's wheel. Just an interesting (to me) observation, that all those guys have the bike skills to hop that section but only do so in the right moment.

I'm gonna go practice my dismounts.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

the time that it is really an advantage is if there is a run up after the barrier that the hopper can now ride and the dismounters have to run.


----------



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

bicyclenerd said:


> Mad props go out to the riders who can pop over the barriers... pretty cool. I am not sure if there is that much benefit... I would assume there is or else people would not do it... but it looks cool especially when it is caught in a still photo...



Here's a video from a few years back:

cx hop 2002


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

I find the biggest difference is if there is one versus 2 barriers. I am faster hoping one, but if there are 2 in a row you have to adjust your speed coming into the set as you will plow into the second one if you come into the first one too hot. 
For really stable barriers or logs the best way to do it is as AJM describes, just tap your front wheel on the log and push the bike forward and tap the back wheel. I think of it as a tap tap move. 2 barriers I struggle with, because if I come over the first too fast then I am screwed. With one you are almost always faster as you can accelarate the minute your wheel hit the ground. 
I have watched Nys do it( in belgium on holidays ) and he uses the same motion, but he gets the front wheel so high and pushes forward and he totally cleans them. He has a big advantage having done BMX as a kid, you learn how to bunny hop properly without your feet clipped in.


----------



## nancyinky (Apr 16, 2004)

Is that you...takes some confidence to go jumping close set barriers durring a race.


----------



## crowbike (May 26, 2003)

Here's the Gateway master of the bunnyhop. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18718&highlight=flyin+ryan


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Daym. I'm not sure I can JUMP that high, let alone bunny-hop


----------

